

Show HN: Test Post/Get endpoints easily from your browser - reso
http://www.httpposttool.com

======
kenneth_reitz
Reminds me of <http://hurl.it> :)

\--

Also, I've made a service that does the opposite: <http://httpbin.org>

~~~
reso
httpbin looks awesome. You should give that its own thread!

------
benatkin
REST Console for Chrome does GET/POST/PUT params.
<https://github.com/codeinchaos/rest-console>

This is nice, though - surprised it fills a gap in functionality with how
simple it is, but it does. <http://hurl.it/> currently doesn't have a way of
entering individual params. Apigee console doesn't either. It also takes a
click or two to get to a generic API console. <https://apigee.com/console/>

BTW I like how if you remove the middle two letters and each letter at the end
of httpposttool you get groups of two of the same letter: ttppttoo.

------
famousactress
Neat service. Anyone know of a browser plugin/extension though that will let
me do this from the context of an existing loaded page? I've wanted that for a
while for testing local web dev stuff.

~~~
s00pcan
Request maker works well on chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kajfghlhfkcocafkcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kajfghlhfkcocafkcjlajldicbikpgnp)

------
lobster_johnson
I'm looking for the opposite -- something that will accept HTTP requests,
record them and let me view the log on a page. My use case is debugging
callbacks (notification pushes) from APIs.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
<http://httpbin.org> doesn't log, but it responds with the request info.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Indeed, that makes it useless when the service I want to debug is not one
written by me; let's say Github or Notifio.

I could write a service like that in 5 minutes, just wondering it one exists,
so I don't have to. :-)

~~~
kenneth_reitz
If the requests is a POST, <http://postbin.org> will suit you perfectly :)

~~~
lobster_johnson
Thanks, that looks useful.

------
frenchieeeeee
Nice! I like the name (2lazy2curl) and background, but am not totally sold on
the font choice. I suspect it will grow on me though.

Nit-picky thing: consistent capitalization (2lazy2curl or 2Lazy2Curl) in the
title bar and on the page.

~~~
reso
Good nit-picky catch on the capitalization. I agree, the font is
unconventional. I might switch it to something more conventional, but it
definitely does fit the theme.

------
rw
Nice--how does this compare to hurl.it?

~~~
reso
Its more streamlined that hurl.it (which is a great product), but also less
powerful. The use case I'm going for is very basic: quick and dirty POST
endpoint testing. URL, query params, then go.

------
asmithmd1
Nice but I would rather stay on your page and have it show me what I sent and
what I got back

------
arkitaip
Hilarious visual design!

------
pmanacas
another slick alternative <https://apigee.com/console/> has oauth support and
some popular api endpoints already setup

------
consultutah
Pretty cool - a nice plus would be the ability to post files.

